# Barbara Schöneberger (23 Pix)



## Adler (8 Feb. 2007)

* Familie und Jugend:* 
Barbara Schöneberger ist die Tochter des Soloklarinettisten Hans Schöneberger und dessen Frau Annemarie. Sie wuchs als Einzelkind in Gröbenzell bei München auf.


*Ausbildung:*
Nach ihrem Abitur 1993 absolvierte Schöneberger ein Volontariat bei der Modezeitschrift Mode Spezial in München. 1994 begann sie ein Studium der Soziologie, Kommunikationswissenschaft und Kunstgeschichte in Augsburg. Während ihres Studiums arbeitete Schöneberger für die Agentur Trendhouse Eventmarketing GmbH. In dieser Zeit hatte sie auch ihren ersten Fernsehauftritt, eine Gastrolle in der Serie Café Meineid.
1999 brach sie ihr Studium nach zehn Semestern ab, obwohl sie zum Abschluss nur noch eine Magisterarbeit hätte anfertigen müssen.


*Privates*
Schöneberger lebt in Hamburg-Othmarschen. Sie ist unverheiratet und hat keine Kinder. Seit 2005 ist sie mit dem Unternehmensberater Mathias Krahl liiert.

*Fernsehen* Ihre Fernsehkarriere begann Schöneberger 1998 als Assistentin von Elmar Hörig in der SAT.1-Sendung Bube, Dame, Hörig, wo sie wegen ihres schlagfertigen Witzes bald mehr Aufmerksamkeit erntete als der Moderator selbst. Im selben Jahr wurde Schönebergers Bekanntheit durch einen Auftritt in der Harald-Schmidt-Show gesteigert. Sie präsentierte sich dort so gut, dass Harald Schmidt sichtlich beeindruckt war und meinte, sie solle eine eigene Sendung bekommen.

Tatsächlich wurde sie unmittelbar nach dem Auftritt zu einem Casting für die Sendung Tie Break eingeladen. 1999 bestritt Schöneberger mit dieser DSF-Sendung zum Thema Tennis ihre erste Alleinmoderation. Im selben Jahr übernahm sie neben Matthias Opdenhövel die Co-Moderation der Sendung Weck Up, die Sonntag morgens bei Sat.1 ausgestrahlt wird. Schöneberger moderierte Weck Up bis 2003. Anfang 2001 moderierte Schöneberger mit Kena Amoa die Reality-TV-Show Girlscamp, die aber ein Flop wurde.

Schönebergers bislang größter Erfolg war ihre Sendung Blondes Gift. Die anarchische Talkshow lief ab dem 23. April 2001 zunächst auf dem Privatsender Sun TV (und auf den städtischen Privatsendern Hamburg 1, tv.münchen und TV.Berlin) und wurde dann für ein Jahr vom WDR Fernsehen übernommen. Im März 2004 wechselte Schöneberger mit Blondes Gift zu ProSieben, wo sie bis zum 8. August 2005 zu sehen war.

Zwischenzeitlich wurde Schöneberger für eine Show am späten Samstagabend vom ZDF angeworben, um junge Zuschauer zu binden. Die Schöneberger-Show wurde aber wegen zu geringer Einschaltquoten nach siebzehn Folgen abgesetzt. Regelmäßige Gastauftritte in der Talkshow Blond am Freitag, dem Comedy-Quiz Genial daneben und anderen Panel-Shows folgten.

2005 war Schöneberger in der einminütigen Fernsehkolumne Big City Fever zu sehen, die als Werbevorspann für Coca-Cola vor Sex and the City seit dem 12. April 2005 wöchentlich auf ProSieben zu sehen war. Darin kommentierte Schöneberger Alltagsbegebenheiten aus dem Leben in einer Großstadt. Zudem ist sie Stammgast der Improvisationscomedy Frei Schnauze und Gast der zweiteiligen Spielshow Typisch Frau – Typisch Mann, beide auf RTL (2006).

*Auszeichnungen: *


2002: New Faces Award 
2002: Nominierung zum Deutschen Fernsehpreis 
2003: Nominierung für den Grimme-Preis in der Kategorie Unterhaltung / Spezial für „den eigenständig-spielerischen Umgang mit den Konventionen einer Talkshow in der Reihe Blondes Gift“ 
2003: „Botschafterin des Bieres“ vom Deutschen Brauer-Bund 

_________________________________________________________________



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## sev2 (12 Feb. 2007)

danke für die schöne barbara!


----------



## SleepO (13 Feb. 2007)

supersexy die Frau Schöneberger! Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## tomnu (14 Feb. 2007)

is schon ne nette ;-)


----------



## bigfumble (25 Feb. 2007)

Einfach nur schön anzusehen! Ist halt ein "Weib" mit Kurven!

Nicht so ein Hungerhaken mit Größe 00!!!

Danke!


----------



## Grifter (2 März 2007)

sie is ja eigentlich nich so mein typ, aber wenn man sich da manche fotos anschaut, dann könnt man sich das glatt nochmal überlegen... danke auf jeden fall für den Post


----------



## zwerg2105 (18 März 2007)

suuper sammlung, klasse beitrag.DANK!


----------



## Arthur330 (17 Apr. 2007)

vielen dank für die bilder


----------



## topvbal (20 Apr. 2007)

Eine absolut sexy Frau, wenn diese Stielaugen nur nich wären


----------



## dragoon (22 Apr. 2007)

Total lecker die Frau:drip: :drip: Danke....


----------



## CrypTon (24 Apr. 2007)

Also ich finde ja das sie nicht die schönste deutsche ist, aber mit sicherheit recht attraktiv!


----------



## mark lutz (26 Apr. 2007)

das ist ja eine grossartige sammlung


----------



## G3GTSp (23 Mai 2007)

Danke für die klasse Bilder der schönen
:3dlechz: :3dinlove: :3dthumbup:


----------



## bonsen1000 (25 Mai 2007)

sehr nette bildchen danke dir


----------



## Major_Tom (26 Mai 2007)

Der Body ist ja ok, nur das Gesicht und die Stimme sind zum abgewöhnen. Kein Wunder dass der ständig die Männer wegrennen.


----------



## d3nnis (28 Mai 2007)

who lets the dogs out? who who who?  Thank you.


----------



## barracuda (29 Mai 2007)

giebt es noch mehr von den harald schmidt bildern in dem schwarzen rückenfreien Kleid :drip:


----------



## SirRob1987 (29 Mai 2007)

Besten Dank für die Bilder! Super Arbeit!

Und sogar eine Biografie dabei! ;-)


----------



## zimtstern (28 Juni 2007)

Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung. Danke.


----------



## HapHazard (29 Juni 2007)

super...danke für die schöne barbara


----------



## RustyRyan (30 Juni 2007)

Sie ist echt ein scharfes Gerät, mit der kann man bestimmt ne Menge Spass haben :drip: 

DANKE


----------



## helmut52 (3 Juli 2007)

eine tolle frau --- danke für lebenslauf und bilder


----------



## MassakerMattes (3 Juli 2007)

Was für eine tolle Frau


----------



## tannoy (9 Juli 2007)

tolle Frau, die Barbara


----------



## hdd2te (15 Juli 2007)

da kann man nicht meckern. die firma dankt.


----------



## fagiti (1 Dez. 2007)

oh fine , thanks a lot


----------



## Freezer (2 Dez. 2007)

schöbe bilder vielen dank


----------



## mconeo (5 Dez. 2007)

danke babsi ist die beste!


----------



## The RVD (6 Dez. 2007)

wirklich ein super hase


----------



## Sadex (8 Jan. 2008)

wuuus .. die hat ja richtig giele pics machen lsasen O_O


----------



## pacman187 (8 Jan. 2008)

man-o-man.. die ist echt spitze!


----------



## gerome29 (29 Jan. 2008)

echt ein hinseher.


----------



## tom009 (30 Jan. 2008)

Danke für Barbara


----------



## märten (30 Jan. 2008)

Die sollte sich öfter mal zeigen! Danke!


----------



## McKilkenny (2 Feb. 2008)

solange diese frau sich nicht komplett frei macht,bleibt sie irgendwie uninteressant


----------



## deluxe22 (22 Feb. 2008)

schöne zusammenstellung thx


----------



## dafe1976 (5 März 2008)

ganz schick die babsi :drip:


----------



## marcelk (12 März 2008)

Was für eine tolle Frau!!


----------



## MrCap (27 März 2008)

*:3dlove: Danke für den Traum meiner schlaflosen Nächte !!!*


----------



## mollfried (21 Mai 2008)

Intelligent und schön


----------



## doi2k (21 Mai 2008)

Die hat Glocken da träumste ne Woche von Milch XD


----------



## Meachem (21 Mai 2008)

jaja die marzipanfüßchen *g*


----------



## skipp (10 Juni 2008)

genau :thumbup:danke


----------



## buffyonline (11 Juni 2008)

Ist sie nicht,
ich meine sie ist doch, oder
als wirklich, die ist KLASSSSSSSE!!!!


----------



## Weltenbummler (15 März 2009)

Hot.


----------



## fisch (20 März 2009)

Na das ist doch mal ein umfangreicher und interessanter Post.
super1


----------



## ndd (21 März 2009)

vielen dank


----------



## JosBut (11 Aug. 2009)

Das eine Photo der beiden "Objekte" im roten outfit zeigt:
Babs sticht sogar einen Ferrari aus ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!rofl1


----------



## Konfusius (11 Aug. 2009)

Lecker Bildchen ... Vielen Dank )


----------



## Psychodidi (4 Sep. 2009)

Aua! Das erste Bild tut ja weh. Das ist wie eine Rose neben einem Blumenkohl! Ich muß wohl nicht extra betonen wer da Rose und wer Blumenkohl ist.


----------



## firedawg (7 Sep. 2009)

Danke


----------



## jochen88 (7 Sep. 2009)

Danke


----------



## bluebravo (11 Sep. 2009)

na da sag ich doch auch mal herrzlich danke für die schöne barbara


----------



## TeKaCe (15 Sep. 2009)

Herzlichen Dank! Was für ein Weib!


----------



## LDFI (15 Juni 2010)

Bei ihr kann man auch sagen : 

*Es gibt 100.000 Schnitten , die haben wunderschöne Augen *

Danke schön für die tollen Bilder und für deine Mühe :thumbup:.


----------



## peniskopf (15 Juni 2010)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## babouf (15 Juni 2010)

very beautifull woman


----------



## shor (15 Juni 2010)

danke für eine frau mit richtigen kurven


----------



## berki (16 Juni 2010)

DIESE PICS SIND EINFACH SUPER SUPER SEXY UND EROTISCH!!!!!
DANKE FÜR DIE WUNDERSCHÖNE ARBEIT!!!!!!
berki


----------



## ak95 (2 Aug. 2010)

danke


----------



## destroyer1986 (2 Aug. 2010)

sehr schöne bilder


----------



## paule9876 (11 Aug. 2010)

was für eine frau! so eine hätte ich auch gerne abbekommen!


----------



## hellas (21 Aug. 2010)

gut danke


----------



## Aleman (14 Sep. 2010)

Eine Augenweide, eine Ergänzung wäre schön.


----------



## airwaves202 (14 Sep. 2010)

thanks  very nice


----------



## mervinjminky (28 Sep. 2010)

tolle bilder! danke!!!

tolle frau!!!


----------



## berki (29 Sep. 2010)

DANKE FÜR DIE SUUUUPER HEISSEN PICS VON FRAU SCHÖNEBERGER!!!!!!
PS. BABSI IST SEI DEM SOMMER MAMA!!!!!!
berki


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2010)

DANKE:WOW::WOW::thumbup:


----------



## droelf (29 Sep. 2010)

Die SChoeneberger... purer Wahsinn. Pics sind zwar alt, trotzdem danke fuer die gute quali!


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Okt. 2010)

"Botschafterin des Bieres" iss wirklich der richtige Job für Barbara - hat auch schon schön tüchtig Speck angesetzt...


----------



## aeneoo (1 Okt. 2010)

Super - Dankeschoen!


----------



## CoderGuru (5 Okt. 2010)

Sorry, aber wie geil bist du denn? 
100000000 Thx für die "geile" Babsi


----------



## weidi (27 Nov. 2010)

Eine überaus sehenswerte Dame mit den richtig tollen Rundungen.
Wahnsinns Decollete.:thumbup:


----------



## maui2010 (2 Dez. 2010)

Höchst interessant. Danke!


----------



## ssh2010 (4 Dez. 2010)

die frau is wirklich scharf


----------



## MoonlightX (4 Dez. 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## setchmo (23 Dez. 2010)

gracias


----------



## GermanVampi (9 Feb. 2011)

vielen Dank fürs zeigen ...
diese Frau ist einfach der HAMMER !!!


----------



## dumbas (12 Feb. 2011)

vielen Dank


----------



## massierer (1 März 2011)

*Fullquotes sind verboten. Beachte die Regeln!!!*

wie gesagt eine tolle frau mit super atriputen


----------



## hagelspechthans (9 März 2011)

Danke. HFt kommen die neusten Bilder


----------



## oberherr (2 Aug. 2011)

vielen Dank ! :drip: :WOW:


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Aug. 2011)

:thx:schön


----------



## weidi (12 Sep. 2011)

Die Barbara hat richtig schöne, große und geile Brüste. Lecker...:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## darezina147 (12 Sep. 2011)

super bilder


----------



## pappa (17 Sep. 2011)

kenne ich schon, aber ich muß ja was schreiben. 
Sonst kommt das "Leider hast du unsere Community mit noch keinem einzigen Beitrag unterstützt". Aber es gibt auch Leute die arbeiten müssen


----------



## Danielsan (12 Dez. 2011)

vielen Dank für die Bilder...^^


----------



## MrLeiwand (3 März 2012)

sie ist schon eine ordentliche granate - danke für die bilder


----------



## harrymudd (5 März 2012)

Super Danke


----------



## Super-grobi (7 März 2012)

Super, danke!


----------



## Müllenmeister1 (7 März 2012)

Danke und weiter so.


----------



## cyreander (31 März 2012)

Bei ihr stimmt einfach alles: Intelligent, gewitzt, hübsch.. und ja: ein erregendes Vollweib.


----------



## longjake (31 März 2012)

Tolle Frau, vielen Dank.


----------



## kardinal (10 Apr. 2012)

sehr schöne bilder


----------



## Freibier (29 Mai 2012)

hmmm lecker , eine würdige „Botschafterin des Bieres“


----------



## japaninja (15 Juni 2012)

japaninja schrieb:


> :drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip:


Tolle sexy Bilder Von Barbara!!! weiter so!


----------



## Jone (15 Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Arbeit und die klasse Sammlung :thx:


----------



## nitsche83 (29 Aug. 2012)

Schöne Bilder!! Danke


----------



## michael69 (30 Aug. 2012)

Die Biografie ist schon etwas älter oder? Sie hat ein Kind und das zweite ist unterwegs


----------



## M_A_I_K (31 Aug. 2012)

echt klasse frau schöneberger zusehen


----------



## mollari1981 (9 Sep. 2012)

weiblich, Kurvenreich, und wird mit zunehmenden Alter auch immer heißer und sexier, das nenne ich in Würde reifen =) Der heißeste Body und die schönsten, großen Augen was Deutschlands TV-Promis zu bieten haben.


----------



## narciandi (25 Sep. 2012)

danke für die bilde


----------



## maddin200 (25 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Caps


----------



## anonfritz22 (30 Sep. 2012)

Da freut sich das Auge! Danke!


----------



## nitsche83 (30 Sep. 2012)

was für eine frau!!!


----------



## crzypddy (30 Sep. 2012)

Alte Schule! gefällt mir


----------



## Lambaste (1 Okt. 2012)

Traumfrau!


----------



## Snob (12 Okt. 2012)

Eine schöne Zusammenstellung! Merci!


----------



## relaxcat (13 Okt. 2012)

Einfach ein hübsches Ding.
Vielen Dank


----------



## jonas68 (14 Okt. 2012)

Gut das wir Barbara haben


----------



## postman1004 (24 Okt. 2012)

Einfach zum verlieben


----------



## Stastny26 (30 Okt. 2012)

super beitrag. dankeschon dafür.


----------



## parax (1 Nov. 2012)

Tolle Bilder. Danke


----------



## catweazle0303 (1 Nov. 2012)

Ein Prachtweib, danke


----------



## Secretsquirrel (3 Nov. 2012)

vielen dank für die wundervolle babsi


----------



## Dark_Passion (4 Nov. 2012)

Einfach ein Traum unsere Schöneberger!!!


----------



## Stormy85 (4 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Dank! Sehr schön


----------



## cschuh (3 Feb. 2013)

vielen dank für die tollen bilder!


----------



## Super-grobi (3 Feb. 2013)

Super Bilder, danke!


----------



## gerd12 (3 Feb. 2013)

Sehr schöne Sammlung!!! Danke!


----------



## cat28 (3 Feb. 2013)

what a hot girl....


----------



## sandrofr (4 Feb. 2013)

:thx: tolle sammlung!!


----------



## pidgin (4 Feb. 2013)

Danke! Für die Mühe...


----------



## progudee (5 Feb. 2013)

hammer hammer


----------



## gangsterx78 (5 Feb. 2013)

Immer wieder schön Danke


----------



## martin39 (8 Feb. 2013)

Es gibt doch immer wieder Bilder, die mann noch nicht kennt.
Dank Dir. :WOW:


----------



## hansspezi (8 Feb. 2013)

Sie ist schon eine tolle Frau, mit tollen Kurven. :thumbup:


----------



## brunobommel (8 Feb. 2013)

Danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## nomovedk (8 Feb. 2013)

nicht schlecht! Danke!


----------



## tommi6710 (9 Feb. 2013)

Danke für die tollen Bilder, sie hat eine tolle Figur und einen suepr Busen, solange sie nichts sagt ist alles ok..........


----------



## pendragonus (11 Feb. 2013)

Danke für die sexy Fotos von der schönen Babsi...


----------



## holger00 (18 Feb. 2013)

Sehr schön, danke.


----------



## shiverlead (20 Feb. 2013)

Super Sexy


----------



## wadl (20 Feb. 2013)

danke für die schöne babsi


----------



## thetower (20 Feb. 2013)

schöne schöneberger


----------



## kawabiker9 (21 Feb. 2013)

Danke sehr sexy die Bilder von Barbara


----------



## sleeping (23 Feb. 2013)

das schön steckt schon im namen, zurecht


----------



## massierer (19 Mai 2013)

ja das sind ja wieder super sexy fotos nur weiter so


----------



## adrealin (12 Sep. 2013)

sie ist und bleibt ein leckerbissen.


----------



## Christian30 (12 Sep. 2013)

sehr schöne frau


----------



## Lorbaz (14 Sep. 2013)

Klasse Vielen Dank


----------



## Sonik2009 (14 Sep. 2013)

Es ist echt interessant wieviele Bilder es von dieser Frau gibt. Schöne Sammlung


----------



## HolyCrap (2 Jan. 2015)

Super Bilder, Danke


----------



## Lynx (1 Nov. 2015)

Üppige Frau...


----------



## reti007 (1 Nov. 2015)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Balu243 (7 Nov. 2015)

:thx: :thumbup:


----------



## Sams66 (3 Sep. 2020)

Würde mich als Bergführer zur Verfügung stellen....hähä...


----------



## Eagle (17 Okt. 2020)

Wow top Aufnahmen


----------



## snowman2 (19 Nov. 2020)

Great post of Barbara.


----------



## rupe2001 (8 Feb. 2022)

Einfach eine Traumfrau


----------



## Makak (9 Feb. 2022)

TRAUM!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------

